# Smoked calves liver



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Turned out well. Forced cold smoke using ice on the ECB 













IMG_20170716_194353.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

IMG_20170715_144901.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


















IMG_20170715_145024.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Buttermilk bath 4 hours and smoke 1 hr













IMG_20170715_180837.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Smoked another hour still over ice 1 hour longer.













IMG_20170715_164202.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017






Kept temp above the liver about 105 average


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Worked out great.. Lol 
So it can be done . [emoji]128077[/emoji]













IMG_20170716_193851.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017






Finished in the skillet as usual


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

IMG_20170715_165706.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


















IMG_20170715_170317.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 17, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2017)

It sure looks good, I'm going to have to give this a try.

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 17, 2017)

Was afraid to try it off ice. I figured doing it cold was best. Then cook it later.. it worked. Lol


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 6, 2017)

RRU, Looks quite tasty sir !


----------

